# Blood clots: how big is too big?



## FeLynn

You would think since I been through this 3 times I would know more but I dont. I am just wonder how big is too big, when should I be concerned and what are the dangers?

I had some stronger cramps and felt like something was coming out. I started the bath so soak thinking maybe is the some more bleeding and as I was going pee I could feel it coming out so I looked and it was a big oval shaped clot. I took pics to show my dr, couldnt really see it so I got a plastic bag(i know gross) and got it out in the process it broke and ripped bit it is still very big. its not a buch of clots like I have had in the past. 

some of you know of my story some dont so I will spare you the details and give some quick background:

I have been bleeeding since the 5th after my d&e, had a lot of bleeding and a ton of blood clots on the 16th went to er needed 2 units of blood and had another d&e.

bleeding went haevy and has slowed down since like the 23rd but still needed a pad. the bleeding went from bright to dark and is now back to bright it changes from thin to tick, it never stays the same. I just want this process over so I can get back to normal in my girly area and have a period.


----------



## amjon

The biggest thing I had was the placenta/ baby. It was about apricot size. It looked kind of like a clot, but different. Is there any chance it could be the baby or pieces of placenta they left behind? The largest clot I had was probably the size of a quarter, so not very large. I know they can be larger though. I had some small pieces of placenta for about a week after I passed the majority of it though too.


----------



## TwoRdue

Could not RandR... Even though I have had a miscarriage I had to give birth as they were 18 weeks so I cant answer that - Maybe ring the doctors or a nurse and see what they say (hopefully there helpful) 
I am so sorry for your loss.x


----------



## meli1981

if the clots are bigger than a quarter, ide say go to the doc espevially if youre bleeding heavily. i wouldve said a looney, but i forgot not everyone lives in canada!


----------



## goldforever

Hi there,i just wanted to add about my miscarriage (at home) i lost massive clots. I had a few like that before and after passing the sac and baby. I have really heavy periods though and experience clots during that time as well. xxx


----------



## FeLynn

https://i517.photobucket.com/albums/u335/felicialynn86/pregnancy%20six%20baby%20four/bloodclot2.jpg[/IMG]

this is the size of the clot or whatever it is. my dr said its completely normal but my family dr says its not.
it was huge a big handful I broke it when I was trying to get it out of the toilet.


----------



## nickynora

Firstly so sorry for your loss :hugs:

When I miscarried 3 weeks ago, I passed 4/5 really really big clots (way more than a handful each time) and was bleeding very heavily over the course of about 5/6 hrs through the night.

Each time I passed a clot I felt pressure in my abdo, as if I needed to pee. So went to the toilet, as I sat down I could feel the clots coming with a huge gush of blood!

At the time I thought that is was normal (I didint know what was 'normal' as was my first mc), but now looking back I think it was probably a little too much, as the following morning I fainted for the first time in years, and found out yest at hospital that am a little anemic (haven't been since I lost loads of blood delivering my son!)

Hope this helps a little! If your unsure hun (no matter how many times you've been through it) you should always contact doctor to get checked out x


----------



## Louise1992

Hiya i had missed miscarriage and i had a few big clots like that too, my doctor said if after 4 days it hadnt stoped and if they where bigger than a 2p to go back x


----------



## FeLynn

this is my 3rd loss I miscarried the 2nd loss at home and it was horrible. I had a ton of blood clots and bleeding but this was the biggest I have had since my 2nd miscarriage. 

I am anemic which is why I needed blood 3 weeks ago I had so much blood and blood clots in my underwear I looked like someone cut me because it all ran down my legs it was gross and horrible! I would have thought this part would be over with, as its been month since they did the first d&e and 3 weeks since the second one. Guess not!


----------



## FeLynn

can't help but feel my dr is being slightly neglectful somewhat careless. He knows Im anemic and I just asked him what was my hemoglobin was when I had the 2 units of blood on the 16th. He can't tell me because they never checked my blood after giving me blood. My hemoglobin is now down to an 8. I was a7 when I was in the er on the 16th but no one checked my levels again so we don't even know what the 2 units of blood did for me. Very frustrated!!!


----------



## amjon

I would try for a new doctor for sure then. Hope they get everything straight. I haven't had bleeding for a few weeks now, so it's kind of odd that you keep having it even though you've had D&C/E's done. Maybe they hit some blood vessel in there too deeply when they cleaned you out. I would go to another doctor if they still find POC in there.


----------

